# FS/FT Budahrox & the D-mans basement clear out con't.



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

*FT/FF*
1 X 6" Male Gold Severum *GONE*
1 X 6" Male Green Severum *GONE*
1 X 4" Male Green Severum *GONE*
Would like all 3 to go together if possible
All in nice shape just don't have pics.

*3 X Senegal Bicher 4.5" - 6"*
*SOLD*









*1 X 3.5" - 4" Red Empress* *$15 OBO*


















*1 X 2.5" - 3" Female Blue Dolphin* - *GONE*









*1 X 2.5" - 3" Female OB Peacock* - *$10 OBO*


















*1 X 2" Gephyrochromis lawsi (Nkhata Bay) Mbuna Juvie* - *$10 OBO*
This little one is just starting to color up.
Only one we have though.
Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum









*Contact "Budahrox" or "D-man"
Pick up Port Moody
Thanks for looking!!
Cheers!!*


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice fish, good luck for sale!!
if u planning to sale your Frontosa Cichlid , let me know!i am interesting.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> nice fish, good luck for sale!!
> if u planning to sale your Frontosa Cichlid , let me know!i am interesting.


Won't be selling any of my Fronts
That's why I'm starting to thin out the other types in there, want to make room for the Fronts as they are getting bigger.
Cheers!!!


----------



## D-Man (May 1, 2010)

Bump! Need more space!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Ahahahhaahhah grosss


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

lol awesome


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

NICE wms north ( blue lips )....have any females ?

bump for a nice guy ...oh and the fish too


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

*Updated
No reasonable offer refused  lol
Cheers!!*


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## K0oKiE (Jun 2, 2010)

Im interested in a few but I'm too far away! Anyone coming through Kamloops?? lol


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Was just through there on the weekend


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox said:


>


Good ole Don....THE BUMP MASTER ....

someone buy them fish


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I can prolly take the sevrums off your hands depends on if I can make it
out there tho


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

you got PM


----------



## crazeycat (Apr 22, 2010)

*severums*

How much do you want for the severums? no price posted.
crazeycat


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL Severums were FT/FF so why would I post a price???
Updated status
Cheers!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Blue Dolphin Gone
Bump!!


----------

